# Pet transport Portugal to UK



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

I am looking for somebody who may be travelling from Portugal to UK who might have room in their vehicle to take a small dog and one suitcase


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Magee said:


> I am looking for somebody who may be travelling from Portugal to UK who might have room in their vehicle to take a small dog and one suitcase



Hi, we do have the name of someone who may be able to help or failing that, Jerry Celtner will give the details of the person I am talking about. PM us for details if you don't get sorted. Good Luck.


----------

